# What does everyone think of this Mill



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 26, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/fray-7-milling-machine/6653787479.html

I am thinking of picking this mill up. Don't know anything about the company. Looks like a heavily built machine. This would be my first mill.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 26, 2018)

That looks like a great machine-buy it right away! I believe it's very versatile
mark


----------



## benmychree (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a Fray mill, but a simpler model than that one; yes, they are very versatile, mine has a 30 taper spindle, but some had B&S spindle tapers.  They have larger way surfaces than Bridgeports, and are generally heavier, they have a planetary back gear in the driven pulley and have quite a broad speed range, they were made in Los Angeles, Ca.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 26, 2018)

I emailed the owner.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 26, 2018)

If it was local I would buy if I had the cash..


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 27, 2018)

Should I be concerned with the #7 B&S taper? It only allows up to 1/2 diameter collets. The draw bar is 3/8. If this had the 30 tapper I would already have in my shop. I only have room for 1 mill. It looks like a very interesting machine.


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 27, 2018)

I've seen a number of end mills with smaller shanks than the cutter size. You can always use a straight shank collet chuck held in the #7 collet. You can also get end mill holders that use set screws built to hold larger bits. I expect that machine has enough vertical clearance that the couple inches you lose to the chucks won't be a bother. I use an R8-ER40 adapter in my Bridgeport most of the time just because I find that the ER40s are more flexible for my uses. 

I've also heard of people sending the spindle in to be reground, so you might be able to do that. It would likely be the most expensive option and you're without a machine till the job is done.


----------



## DougD (Jul 28, 2018)

While a #30, 40 or R8 spindle would give you a lot more availability, the B&S #7 does not present a major problem or "major" limitation.  A quick search of ebay shows a number of collets available a reasonable price. And as ttabbal stated above, using straight shanks gives you all the options you should need.  
It looks like a good deal and price.
dd


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 28, 2018)

DougD said:


> While a #30, 40 or R8 spindle would give you a lot more availability, the B&S #7 does not present a major problem or "major" limitation.  A quick search of ebay shows a number of collets available a reasonable price. And as ttabbal stated above, using straight shanks gives you all the options you should need.
> It looks like a good deal and price.
> dd



Seller is away for the weekend. I have made arrangements with him to go look and buy Monday afternoon. I’m very excited. Have wanted a mill for a long time. 

Thanks


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 28, 2018)

Buy it quick , very versatile mill, in some ways it's better then a Bridgeport . Collets can be found they may have them if you ask , must have been used there ??  There's one in my town the guy wants $2,300 been listed forever too. I tried trading since I'm on SS but nothing I had would do . Even a model 52 Winchester didn't get a thought.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 28, 2018)

In the listing was a link to a lot of great info. I'd buy it.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/fray/


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 28, 2018)

I plan on buying. I’m very excited. The more I read about it the more it sounds like a great mill. It looks to be in decent shape. There is a seller on eBay selling a b&s#7 to ER32 collet. I think I am going to go that rout. I will be able to run up to 3/4 diameter shank tools in that. I am more then good with that. 

I will keep you all posted and post pics as as I have them to post. Cheers


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 28, 2018)

You better not buy it, you will make me very jealous.....


----------



## Brento (Jul 28, 2018)

The er switch is the way to go i think i have a clausing 8520 and i went from a mt2 to a er20 i dont have a spot to hook up and make chips yet but im fine with working up to 1/2” tools. And i can always make a solid holder on the lathe


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 28, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> You better not buy it, you will make me very jealous.....



I’m sorry Cooter. I hope someday you can find it in your heart to forgive me. This is an advanced apology.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 28, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I’m sorry Cooter. I hope someday you can find it in your heart to forgive me. This is an advanced apology.




LULZ! You better go buy it!


----------



## poplarhouse (Jul 28, 2018)

$500? It's a no-brainer! Grab first and analyze later. Let us see some photos when you get it in place.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 30, 2018)

Got a trailer ready to pick up. Going right after work this afternoon.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 30, 2018)

Good luck with the purchase and move.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 30, 2018)

I got the mill home. Still on the trailer. That’s where it’s staying till I can make some room.  It is filthy. Needs some minor repairs and it would be nice to reprint the table. All in all I’m happy. It’s going to be a fun project. In the end I will have a nice knee mill with some mass. I’ll post some down and dirty pics tomorrow. 

Cheers everyone


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 30, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## fast freddie (Jul 30, 2018)

A fray, man those are neat


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 30, 2018)

This is my ancient mill, an Index Super 55!


----------



## poplarhouse (Jul 30, 2018)

Congrats! It looks better already.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 30, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I got the mill home. Still on the trailer. That’s where it’s staying till I can make some room.  It is filthy. Needs some minor repairs and it would be nice to reprint the table. All in all I’m happy. It’s going to be a fun project. In the end I will have a nice knee mill with some mass. I’ll post some down and dirty pics tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers everyone




Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Creativechipper (Jul 30, 2018)

Congats, sounds like a solid heavy winner!!
Very exciting times as you contemplate all the new possibilities.
Whats the 1st intended project using the mill?
Best of luck getting it fit in and moved.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 31, 2018)

Pics. What does everyone think about the damage to the table. I want to have it ground.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm afraid that table damage is irreversible and will permanently  take a lot of precision out of the original machine.


----------



## Brento (Jul 31, 2018)

Is that an actual step in the table or just a line from a vice sitting there for a while.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 31, 2018)

The damage to the table looks like it could be ground out, might be pricy though.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 31, 2018)

ezduzit said:


> I'm afraid that table damage is irreversible and will permanently  take a lot of precision out of the original machine.


How so? the cut looks very shallow, it could be reground.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 31, 2018)

ezduzit said:


> I'm afraid that table damage is irreversible and will permanently  take a lot of precision out of the original machine.





Eddyde said:


> The damage to the table looks like it could be ground out, might be pricy though.



I have a friend with a large surface grinder. It’s about .005-.010 deep.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 31, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I have a friend with a large surface grinder. It’s about .005-.010 deep.


A friend with a large surface grinder is a friend indeed!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 31, 2018)

I suggest you just leave it as is - for a while.  Get the machine cleaned up, fix the little things that need attention, service it and get it running.  Find out what the issues are: some you can see, some only show up after you have used it for a while.  The actual step in the table looks like it would be pretty easy to work around (sure, a bit of an annoyance - but most old machines will have some unique character, working with the issues is called "machining").

I find I use some sort of a table attachment about 75% of the time (vise, rotary table, dividing head - what ever), and so you can simply dial in your reference planes.  You already know you'll need to add a shim.  When task involves bolting directly to the table, you may be able to avoid the step, shim the component, use a sub plate, .  . . .   lots of options.

If everything is working out well for you, and you really enjoy the machine - then of course, fix the table surface.  My advise is that you don't start with that, run it for a while first.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 5, 2018)

It,s cleaning up very nicely. Motor runs smooth. Still have to make room for it in the shop.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 5, 2018)

The table is 7-1/2 x 29-1/4. 
Was thinking a 5” inch vise. Sound about right?


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 5, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I have a friend with a large surface grinder. It’s about .005-.010 deep.



If your friend will grind it flat for free or cheaply, do it now, while you can, rather than fighting a bad table surface.

On the vise, the bigger the better, within the limits of table movement clearance.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 5, 2018)

ezduzit said:


> If your friend will grind it flat for free or cheaply, do it now, while you can, rather than fighting a bad table surface.
> 
> On the vise, the bigger the better, within the limits of table movement clearance.


Already making arrangements to grind the top.


----------



## PT Doc (Aug 5, 2018)

Take some photos of the grinding and post here. Would love to see it!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 17, 2018)

A little update. Got the mill inside finally this morning. I have been taking parts off and cleaning them up. Turns out my friend cant grind the table. I got a quote from a local shop that does a lot of grinding. $250 to have it ground. 

I have been doing a lot of reading about the ill effects of grinding the table without scrapping in the ways. I guess do to the wear in the machine and keeping everything square. I still think I may have them take .015 off. The rest of the machine is cleaning up nicely. The table so fare is the only disappointment. 

The planetary gears used for the back gears are in pristine condition. I'll get some more pics up soon. Cheers


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 17, 2018)

How deep is the step? You might be able to use the machine itself to improve some of it, but it will be slow and painstaking
mark
edit:  250 is a good deal, go for it


----------

